# Project Stumpbroke 562xp



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 14, 2012)

I've had this saw for a while now & finally have time to mess with it. I bought it NIB for a member. I sent it up to Hedgerows along with 2 gallons of mix since he has more time & energy to cut. Here's a couple of pics and a vid of it right before I tore it down pullin a 28" B&C in white oak. Not to shabby fer a 60cc saw.











Makin some pine noodles




[video=youtube_share;V8Vdf8twkKU]http://youtu.be/V8Vdf8twkKU[/video]


----------



## dce1843 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cant wait to see how it turns out. opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 14, 2012)

dce1843 said:


> Cant wait to see how it turns out. opcorn:



Me too. 
I'm in the middle of setting up to cut the squishband.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, I've been waiting on this one, man!

Cuts mighty good for a stock saw though!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 14, 2012)

Bout got the band cut. Here's a couple of pics of my set up. Not fancy but it works.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 14, 2012)

My set up for cutting the base down.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 14, 2012)

Got the cyl all machined. I cut the band .055" & took .050" off of the base to give it .025" squish. Now time to figure out what I'm gonna do with the ports.




I had to relieve a couple spots on the case to get the cyl to sit flat.




Some random pics of the saw half naked


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 14, 2012)

Why so much squish?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Why so much squish?



I don't have a big fancy explanation for that. Just what I've been setting them all at.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm done with it for the time being. I'll post more when I get back to it.


----------



## benp (Jul 14, 2012)

Great work as always Stump!!!!

looking forward to the After video.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 14, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 15, 2012)

I bout forgot to post the pics of how the P&C looked after two gallons of Klotz Super Techniplate @ 32:1. I won't be useing Klotz any more. 




















Another one of the saw without the tank.


----------



## deye223 (Jul 15, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 15, 2012)

Buncha popcorn eaters:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Buncha popcorn eaters:msp_biggrin:



ya thats because this is a great thread thanks stumpy


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 15, 2012)

bluesportster02 said:


> ya thats because this is a great thread thanks stumpy



Hopefully it'll get better.:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns (Jul 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I bout forgot to post the pics of how the P&C looked after two gallons of Klotz Super Techniplate @ 32:1. I won't be useing Klotz any more.


 What now Stihl ultra


----------



## atvguns (Jul 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Makin some pine noodles


Either that is one big pile of noodles or you are one short little fellowopcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 15, 2012)

atvguns said:


> What now Stihl ultra



Bel Ray H1R


atvguns said:


> Either that is one big pile of noodles or you are one short little fellowopcorn:



Both:msp_w00t:


----------



## Rounder (Jul 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I bout forgot to post the pics of how the P&C looked after two gallons of Klotz Super Techniplate @ 32:1. I won't be useing Klotz any more.
> 
> 
> I did 50 gallons at 50:1....Never again...Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 15, 2012)

It isn't a problem with the oil, the problem is with running the motor super-rich.


----------



## Warped5 (Jul 15, 2012)

opcorn:

(Late night snack)


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I bout forgot to post the pics of how the P&C looked after two gallons of Klotz Super Techniplate @ 32:1. I won't be useing Klotz any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe time for 50:1 as well? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm in... Russ


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 15, 2012)

EWWWwwww that stuff was carboned bad! 

32:1 isn't the problem......

H1R burns clean at 32:1...so does K2. :msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I bout forgot to post the pics of how the P&C looked after two gallons of Klotz Super Techniplate @ 32:1. I won't be useing Klotz any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Piston and cylinder look like crap when I tore down my J red 670 It looked good and it has had a lot more than 2 gallons thru it. It was my big saw for 15 years. better stop here before this turns into a oil thread.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 15, 2012)

Rounder said:


> I did 50 gallons at 50:1....Never again...Glad I'm not the only one.


You're not the only one. My XPW was completely gunked up with carbon when I sent it to Randy to port. BelRay H1R for me now.



Nitroman said:


> It isn't a problem with the oil, the problem is with running the motor super-rich.


I doubt that very seriously. I ran mine at 45:1 and it was tuned to perfection when I ran it. Klotz Super Techniplate oil does not burn clean. 



Stumpys Customs said:


> I bout forgot to post the pics of how the P&C looked after two gallons of Klotz Super Techniplate @ 32:1. I won't be useing Klotz any more.



I'm with you fellows. Mine had only a half quart of Super Techniplate ran in it and it looked alot worse than that 562xp. Randy (Mastermind) will testify to that. He said "he had to chisel the crud off the crown with a jackhammer".


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 15, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That Piston and cylinder look like crap when I tore down my J red 670 It looked good and it has had a lot more than 2 gallons thru it. It was my big saw for 15 years. better stop here before this turns into a oil thread.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



What oil did you run? Original techniplate or Super Techniplate? I had pretty good luck with the original.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 15, 2012)

I've run the R50 without any problems.


----------



## mweba (Jul 15, 2012)

Just caught this thread. Glad to see you catch the clearance issue with the transfer cap screws....most don't.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 15, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> What oil did you run? Original techniplate or Super Techniplate? I had pretty good luck with the original.



used some Jred premix,stihl and a lot of shindiawa all good specs and at 40 or 50 to 1.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 15, 2012)

I've heard that the Super Techniplate runs dirty no matter what ratio yu run it at. I wish I would have never used it. I'm switching to H1R now. Don't want this to turn into another oil thread fellas (there are plenty of threads on here to discuss that topic). Just wanted to show why I won't be using it no more.

All that I got done on the saw today was laying out the cyl to do the port work. No pics of that yet. Maybee late tonight when I get home from visiting Mom.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> Just caught this thread. Glad to see you catch the clearance issue with the transfer cap screws....most don't.



I always set the cyl on the case without the gasket just to make sure it'll sit flat. If they sit flat without the gasket I know for sure I won't have any issues when I put it together with the gasket in place.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's some pics of what I plan on doin to the cyl.
Not much to work with on the intake side of things. 















Just a before pick of the lowers. I'll just grind till it feels right on them.





And the outside view of the transfer tunnel.





I may not get to do anything on this tomorrow. My wife told me she has the day off & wants me to spend it with her & the kids. I'll add more when I get more done.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Is that a Gilardoni cylinder?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Is that a Gilardoni cylinder?



Not sure, it has the husky logo cast into it & also a G along with the part numbers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure, it has the husky logo cast into it & also a G along with the part numbers.



I read somewhere that they are, but don't remember where? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 17, 2012)

...opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 17, 2012)

I could taste that Klotz for 2 days after I sent the saw back...
Yuk...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 17, 2012)

It looks like they didn't leave a whole lot left on the table.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 17, 2012)

ANybody want a sneek peak at the port work???:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 17, 2012)

Lookin' good Stump, please keep us in the loop. Russ


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 17, 2012)

That should give her just a little more capacity...
This will be interesting...


----------



## mweba (Jul 17, 2012)

What is the strategy behind porting just one if the transfers? You always have an interesting way of going about these things


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> What is the strategy behind porting just one if the transfers? You always have an interesting way of going about these things



That was the "GO" side...
The other is the "STOP" side...

Never port the "STOP" side...
Sheesh Mitch...
Figured you'd known that by now...
:amazed:


----------



## mweba (Jul 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That was the "GO" side...
> The other is the "STOP" side...
> 
> Never port the "STOP" side...
> ...



No wounder my saws are so slow....I was trained on opposite day :banghead:



I am bleeding, making me the victor.


----------



## DDALE (Jul 17, 2012)

*562 balance*



mweba said:


> What is the strategy behind porting just one if the transfers? You always have an interesting way of going about these things



Nice work Stumpy, did troll have any input on this balance friendly port job ?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> What is the strategy behind porting just one if the transfers? You always have an interesting way of going about these things



I'm going for the swirl affect. If one transfer port flows more than the other it should cause a swirl in the combustion chamber.:msp_biggrin::msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Jul 17, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm going for the swirl affect. If one transfer port flows more than the other it should cause a swirl in the combustion chamber.:msp_biggrin::msp_wink:



Left one hangs lower theory, I get it


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> Left one hangs lower theory, I get it



Never question a man with one nut and 6 kids...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## morgaj1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Stump, you gonna keep it a strato, or remove the bridge?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 17, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> Stump, you gonna keep it a strato, or remove the bridge?



It's gonna stay a stratto.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 17, 2012)

Hows it run?!?!?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 17, 2012)

Been workin on the muffler, and forgot to post pics of the port work


























I should have it runnin sometime tonight. Gotta go in & have some supper.


----------



## mweba (Jul 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Never question a man with one nut and 6 kids...
> :msp_sneaky:



Always ask the man with one leg for directions :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Jul 17, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Been workin on the muffler, and forgot to post pics of the port work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wondered how you were going to shape the uppers. The angle left a nice bridge for the ring. The exhaust note on this one will not be subtle. 

Are you doing work on the piston strato ports?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't forget to widen the strato ports to the rear. They flow air too.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't done anything to the stratto ports yet. I'm gonna run it this way & than maybee go back into it & play with the stratto end of things.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 17, 2012)

remember sometimes less is more,just sayin


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> remember sometimes less is more,just sayin



Nuttin conservative about those lowers ehh


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 17, 2012)

maybe stumps onto something


----------



## mweba (Jul 18, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> maybe stumps onto something



Stump is always onto something, usually its desert.

All I've done to date is line the stratos back up to factory spec. That is if it was left a strato at all


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> remember sometimes less is more,just sayin



Then again sometimes more is more.:msp_thumbsup:



blsnelling said:


> Nuttin conservative about those lowers ehh



Trying to make up for being conservative on the squish.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

How about some muffler pics??











I already started opening up the baffle on the inside before I took this pic.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

One last pic for the night






It's all together & got it started up & let it idle for a few minutes. I'll get it in some wood as soon as I can tomorrow.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> What is the strategy behind porting just one if the transfers? You always have an interesting way of going about these things



Adjusting the sideways balance. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Adjusting the sideways balance. :msp_sneaky:



I was gonna include a comment like that, but didn't wanna hurt your feelings:msp_tongue:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I was gonna include a comment like that, but didn't wanna hurt your feelings:msp_tongue:





Well, I assume the sideways balace already is fine on the 562xp, so no real need to adjust it!


----------



## H 2 H (Jul 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Adjusting the sideways balance. :msp_sneaky:



I was wondering if you can make a bracket and hook up fishing weights to the bar nuts to help out the balance on that Husky :jester:


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't wait to here it run. You opened that muffler up. Russ


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 18, 2012)

It's tomorrow now. Where's the vid already?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2012)

I was impressed with how well that 562 noodled and cleared chips... Very pleasant saw to run... Not to mention the fuel economy...


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Adjusting the sideways balance. :msp_sneaky:



Butbutbut...he did that with the muffler. Didn't you see the angle he put on the exhaust? The force of the exhaust jet will counteract any balance issues. Or am I missing something?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I was impressed with how well that 562 noodled and cleared chips... Very pleasant saw to run... Not to mention the fuel economy...



It is very nice when a saw does that!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

I got to put it in some wood & it turned out nice, but now I'm out of fuel. Though I had some already mixed up I'll get a vid here in a bit.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got to put it in some wood & it turned out nice, but now I'm out of fuel. Though I had some already mixed up I'll get a vid here in a bit.



You're stalling!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You're stalling!



I sent him an e-mail about sweet corn... It probably distracted him...
Sorry...
:msp_unsure:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 18, 2012)

and i was bugging on some other stuff to


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

And the build sheet


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You're stalling!



Just waiting on the fuel to get here. I sent my boy to get it, and I had to poop.otstir:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> And the build sheet



526xp????


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 18, 2012)

I noticed that you advanced the ignition. I'm curious how that will affect the AutoTune. I tried it on the 441C and thought it made it run weird.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I noticed that you advanced the ignition. I'm curious how that will affect the AutoTune. I tried it on the 441C and thought it made it run weird.



I wondered the same, But Im not really sure how all the autotune stuff works yet.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> 526xp????



I had a touch of dyslexia I guess, it happens from time to time.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

The vid is uploading now.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> The vid is uploading now.



I got my stop watch out...
:confident:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got my stop watch out...
> :confident:



You'll have to wait about 20 minutes.


----------



## deye223 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> You'll have to wait about 20 minutes.



looks like your internet is as slow as mine


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

deye223 said:


> looks like your internet is as slow as mine



Not sure if it's my internet or not I've got satellite, or if it's my camera.


----------



## Warped5 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got my stop watch out...
> :confident:



Stop watch sh*t .... I'm getting my sun dial! :jester:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 18, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> Stop watch sh*t .... I'm getting my sun dial! :jester:



heck if its satellite we all might as well just put an X on our calendar


----------



## deye223 (Jul 18, 2012)

i don't have next years yet


----------



## specter29 (Jul 18, 2012)

that things a beast Stumpster :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure if it's my internet or not I've got satellite, or if it's my camera.



It's your camera... Files are too large... 
And I was hungry anyway, so I went and got lunch...
Done yet???
:hungry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

Here it is.
[video=youtube_share;jlM_wlCYp-0]http://youtu.be/jlM_wlCYp-0[/video]


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Warped5 (Jul 18, 2012)

WORTH THE WAIT!

FINE JOB, STUMP!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 18, 2012)

Big chunk of what looks like fairly dry white oak. Pullin strong man!

Why are we running a 28" bar on that bad boy?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here it is.
> [video=youtube_share;jlM_wlCYp-0]http://youtu.be/jlM_wlCYp-0[/video]



Why do you contaminate the poor saw with a Forester brand bar? :msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpy is thrifty....:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Big chunk of what looks like fairly dry white oak. Pullin strong man!
> 
> Why are we running a 28" bar on that bad boy?



Just to see how much torque it has
. I'll try to squeeze in a vid of a heads up against the buildoff 365.



SawTroll said:


> Why do you contaminate the poor saw with a Forester brand bar? :msp_w00t:



I'll clean the studs, case & clutch cover real good afterwards.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 18, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Big chunk of what looks like fairly dry white oak. Pullin strong man!
> 
> Why are we running a 28" bar on that bad boy?





Stumpys Customs said:


> Just to see how much torque it has
> . I'll try to squeeze in a vid of a heads up against the buildoff 365.



Well it does have good torque for sure! But it'd be faster and more impressive to the on lookers here with a shorter bar. :msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 18, 2012)

What did the comp come to?


On a side note, I want to bring ya the 365 for the update Stump treatment.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Well it does have good torque for sure! But it'd be faster and more impressive to the on lookers here with a shorter bar. :msp_wink:



I got a 5 second improvement over stock. Sounds like the saw is searching for where it wants to run rpm wise...
I'm curious to see how it stacks up against the 365 in "normal" wood... :msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 18, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Well it does have good torque for sure! But it'd be faster and more impressive to the on lookers here with a shorter bar. :msp_wink:



I would rather see it in that size wood. If I had one it would be the small/mid saw and they'll be something bigger. I like to run a 24" for my small saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I would rather see it in that size wood. If I had one it would be the small/mid saw and they'll be something bigger. I like to run a 24" for my small saw.



After running that thing stock w/a 20" RMC, I have no doubt it would be a peach now, with a tech lite 24 and one of your 84dl square grind jobs... Just over all a very nice saw.
But would it oil it adequately? Eh... Maybe???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

sunfish said:


> What did the comp come to?
> 
> 
> On a side note, I want to bring ya the 365 for the update Stump treatment.



Haven't takin a comp reading yet.



Hedgerow said:


> I got a 5 second improvement over stock. Sounds like the saw is searching for where it wants to run rpm wise...
> I'm curious to see how it stacks up against the 365 in "normal" wood... :msp_wink:



I got 5 sec also. Not to bad in that size wood I don't think.

I run it first with a 20'' & it was a beast. I'll get a vid of it in some smaller pine to give that WOW factor.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Haven't takin a comp reading yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok... I'm ready for you to send it over here now, to be thoroughly tested... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure one of them will oil a 24" just fine. Husky says it can oil a 28" so I figure one size shorter should be fine. I know pauls did oil a 24" gb bar fine. I sold the 044 so i've got a 372xpw falling/limbing/bucking/rose bush pruning saw here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

This thing seems to oil the 28" just fine. After that cut in the vid the chain was still a lil wet.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'm pretty sure one of them will oil a 24" just fine. Husky says it can oil a 28" so I figure one size shorter should be fine. I know pauls did oil a 24" gb bar fine. I sold the 044 so i've got a 372xpw falling/limbing/bucking/rose bush pruning saw here.



Sounds like you need new 562 pruning saw... They do kinda grow on you after you run em' a while...


----------



## sunfish (Jul 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a 5 second improvement over stock. Sounds like the saw is searching for where it wants to run rpm wise...
> I'm curious to see how it stacks up against the 365 in "normal" wood... :msp_wink:



I could tell it was faster and pullin harder. Stumper did good! 



mdavlee said:


> I would rather see it in that size wood. If I had one it would be the small/mid saw and they'll be something bigger. I like to run a 24" for my small saw.



Agreed, but us speed freaks wanta see it in smaller wood with shorter bar...


----------



## PJF1313 (Jul 18, 2012)

Why where the chips moving toward you?

Is that the infamous breeze that I hear about!?!
(here - 90 w/ 72 D.P./ S wind @3!)

Great job on that '62!


----------



## screamin350 (Jul 18, 2012)

Curious if there are any plans to try and rewrite or change the AT's stock settings?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I could tell it was faster and pullin harder. Stumper did good!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but us speed freaks wanta see it in smaller wood with shorter bar...



Vids are loading right now.:msp_thumbup:



screamin350 said:


> Curious if there are any plans to try and rewrite or change the AT's stock settings?



Not sure the processor is re write-able.


----------



## morgaj1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Vids are loading right now.:msp_thumbup:



When are you gonna upgrade from dial-up, Stump:msp_tongue:


----------



## screamin350 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure the processor is re write-able.



Husqvarna has updated software available to dealers for each saw and then is loaded onto the AT unit, I wonder if somehow the update file could be modified? I'm not that computer savvy by any means, just thinking out loud.


----------



## PJF1313 (Jul 18, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> When are you gonna upgrade from dial-up, Stump:msp_tongue:



If he's like me - almost NEVER!!!

Too far for DSL

FIOS - yeah, right!

No cable in the area

Satellite is too much $$$

D-U is the ONLY bang in town!


----------



## mweba (Jul 18, 2012)

screamin350 said:


> Husqvarna has updated software available to dealers for each saw and then is loaded onto the AT unit, I wonder if somehow the update file could be modified? I'm not that computer savvy by any means, just thinking out loud.



Its possible, just need to find a computer/chainsaw dork.....that has to be a rare breed?!


----------



## morgaj1 (Jul 18, 2012)

screamin350 said:


> Husqvarna has updated software available to dealers for each saw and then is loaded onto the AT unit, I wonder if somehow the update file could be modified? I'm not that computer savvy by any means, just thinking out loud.



If I had to guess, I would say that AT is a much simpler version of the ECU's that run small motor FI systems, like motocycles. Some can be re-flashed with a new program. Won't be long before we have Power Commanders for the saws.


----------



## mweba (Jul 18, 2012)

O ya Nice work Stumpy. Can I send ya mine :msp_unsure:


----------



## mweba (Jul 18, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that AT is a much simpler version of the ECU's that run small motor FI systems, like motocycles. Some can be re-flashed with a new program. Won't be long before we have Power Commanders for the saws.



Ya what he said. I just grind on things


----------



## screamin350 (Jul 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Its possible, just need to find a computer/chainsaw dork.....that has to be a rare breed?!



That's true, but I'm sure theres someone on this forum who is computer literate enough.


----------



## morgaj1 (Jul 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Ya what he said. I just grind on things



Yeah, I'm not too tech savvy either. I was just forced to learn FI from my bike racing days. Working on 1 carb is enough work, much less a bank of 4, like on the 600cc bikes we rode. Once we embraced it, FI was great. Instead of rejetting 4 carbs, I could change the fuel maps on my bikes in 5 minutes with a laptop and a Power Commander.


----------



## mweba (Jul 18, 2012)

screamin350 said:


> That's true, but I'm sure theres someone on this forum who is computer literate enough.



Well, you find him/her and I'll do the flashin.


----------



## morgaj1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is a link to the Power Commander, in case there is someone that hasn't seen one:

Power Commander Product Information


----------



## morgaj1 (Jul 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Well, you find him/her and I'll do the flashin.



I'm sure Stump would help. He's always looking for a reason to get nekked.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> When are you gonna upgrade from dial-up, Stump:msp_tongue:



I've got satellite, but the problem is my camera. I can't (or don't know how) to change the size of the files.


mweba said:


> O ya Nice work Stumpy. Can I send ya mine :msp_unsure:


UM, sure.:msp_unsure:


mweba said:


> Well, you find him/her and I'll do the flashin.



I don't mind doin some flashin:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok, here's the 562 set up for playin. 15'' B&C, 8 pin rim & some yeller pine.
[video=youtube_share;6gVUC6JoHhQ]http://youtu.be/6gVUC6JoHhQ[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

Now for comparison here's my 365 special 4 cube entry for tlandrums buildoff. Same B&C , rim size & wood. I think the 562 would have been at the very least competitive.
[video=youtube_share;edETTwu4yUQ]http://youtu.be/edETTwu4yUQ[/video]


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Its possible, just need to find a computer/chainsaw dork.....that has to be a rare breed?!


I'm sure it's possible, especially with a flashing tool being provided to the dealers etc. As one of the users below stated, I would bet the files are similar to that of a car ECU, but I'm not sure. The main challenge will be a) Determine if the files come encrypted etc b) If they use a checksum to validate that the file is not corrupted (I expect they do so this will likely need to be recalculated c) Which is the most difficult part, what do the fields in the file actually mean. It sounds like you have access to the files and tool already, do you have a size of the file? I'm curious as to how complex it is and how they are mapping the fuel/tune etc. Are they interpolating on specific data points? Do they have set data and the saw leaps to the next "tune" depending on what the sensors are reading? 

As you can tell I'm one of the rares you speak of but figuring out what's in the file AND how to use it is non-trivial. If you had multiple revisions of the file it would be easier to narrow down the format of the file assuming you knew the behavior differences with each file. Has anybody pulled the carb to see what CPU is running? It could be a starting point if it was a known processor and you could pull the ROM and de-compile it, at least into assembly language.

I used to build utilities that downloaded firmware to server adapters for a living so it's similar to what I've done before. Backwards engineering this would be a tad tougher. 

I wish I had time to spend on it as it sounds like a fun project but working 60+hr a week plus maintaining a life is tough!


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I've got satellite, but the problem is my camera. I can't (or don't know how) to change the size of the files.
> 
> UM, sure.:msp_unsure:
> 
> ...



What format does your camera record in? Depending on the format you could download a tool to pre-compress the file so you aren't uploading the high resolution, raw data. The format can be found by looking at the extension. i.e. .mov etc. 

also run a speed test on your connect. speedtest .net is a good one to try. This would give you a good idea how how fast/slow your connection is.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> I'm sure it's possible, especially with a flashing tool being provided to the dealers etc. As one of the users below stated, I would bet the files are similar to that of a car ECU, but I'm not sure. The main challenge will be a) Determine if the files come encrypted etc b) If they use a checksum to validate that the file is not corrupted (I expect they do so this will likely need to be recalculated c) Which is the most difficult part, what do the fields in the file actually mean. It sounds like you have access to the files and tool already, do you have a size of the file? I'm curious as to how complex it is and how they are mapping the fuel/tune etc. Are they interpolating on specific data points? Do they have set data and the saw leaps to the next "tune" depending on what the sensors are reading?
> 
> As you can tell I'm one of the rares you speak of but figuring out what's in the file AND how to use it is non-trivial. If you had multiple revisions of the file it would be easier to narrow down the format of the file assuming you knew the behavior differences with each file. Has anybody pulled the carb to see what CPU is running? It could be a starting point if it was a known processor and you could pull the ROM and de-compile it, at least into assembly language.
> 
> ...



:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 18, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> What format does your camera record in? Depending on the format you could download a tool to pre-compress the file so you aren't uploading the high resolution, raw data. The format can be found by looking at the extension. i.e. .mov etc.
> 
> also run a speed test on your connect. speedtest .net is a good one to try. This would give you a good idea how how fast/slow your connection is.



I have no idea. I'm doin good to be able to figure out the delay timer on the camera so ya'll don't have to see my fat azz waddling over to pick up the saw.:hmm3grin2orange:

My camera is a Kodak easy share picture/vid camera. I'll try to figure out what format it records in. It doesn't give any options to change that I know of. When it comes to computers & gadgets you'll have to talk slow & draw big pictures for me to understand, but I'm willing to try & learn if you're patient enough to teach. 
Give me a machine, well, I can figure them out.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I have no idea. I'm doin good to be able to figure out the delay timer on the camera so ya'll don't have to see my fat azz waddling over to pick up the saw.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> My camera is a Kodak easy share picture/vid camera. I'll try to figure out what format it records in. It doesn't give any options to change that I know of. When it comes to computers & gadgets you'll have to talk slow & draw big pictures for me to understand, but I'm willing to try & learn if you're patient enough to teach.
> Give me a machine, well, I can figure them out.:msp_thumbup:



Yup, no problem helping. I suspect you would be recording files to .mov's (quicktime format) and could use handbrake software to compress the files or change their format etc. Before that that, can you run a speedtest? I suspect the upload speed over satellite isn't extremely fast and likely the root cause. One additional thing that would be helpful, what is the size of the file? Depending on OS level you should be able to right click on the file and go to properties. On windows 7 the "general" tab has the info including the size I believe XP has this same tab but it's been forever since I've used it. On a mac you can right click and do "Get Info" or if you know how to get to a shell on linux/mac you can do an ls -la within the dir. 

Ok, sorry for the sidetrack, what's the size of the file and how long is it taking to upload? speedtest.net is a great site for testing bandwidth. I would bet your download speed is decent but the upload is several times slower, possibly approaching dial-up. Even a lot of DSL/cable internet connections have a very low upload speed.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 19, 2012)

Just get an I phone Brody... They're mad for people who don't like PC's...
By the way, send that 562 to me... 
I'll be the decider!!! That, and I'll finish wearing the paint off the front of the case...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Just get an I phone Brody... They're mad for people who don't like PC's...
> By the way, send that 562 to me...
> I'll be the decider!!! That, and I'll finish wearing the paint off the front of the case...
> :msp_sneaky:



Its on the second coat :banghead:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 19, 2012)

My next project.:msp_wink:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204016.htm


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 19, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> Yup, no problem helping. I suspect you would be recording files to .mov's (quicktime format) and could use handbrake software to compress the files or change their format etc. Before that that, can you run a speedtest? I suspect the upload speed over satellite isn't extremely fast and likely the root cause. One additional thing that would be helpful, what is the size of the file? Depending on OS level you should be able to right click on the file and go to properties. On windows 7 the "general" tab has the info including the size I believe XP has this same tab but it's been forever since I've used it. On a mac you can right click and do "Get Info" or if you know how to get to a shell on linux/mac you can do an ls -la within the dir.
> 
> Ok, sorry for the sidetrack, what's the size of the file and how long is it taking to upload? speedtest.net is a great site for testing bandwidth. I would bet your download speed is decent but the upload is several times slower, possibly approaching dial-up. Even a lot of DSL/cable internet connections have a very low upload speed.



OK, I done a speed test & it came back like this
PING 1159ms
Download .65mbps
upload .04mbps

File size of the first vid in this post is 77.3 mb

I have windows XP

Thanks for the help on this


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> Its on the second coat :banghead:



Honestly, when I first grabbed the saw and started running it, I thought it looked stupid, and it couldn't make up its mind how it wanted to be run... It would rev, bog, rev, bog.... But once you got a feel for it, and it broke in, it turned into this really slick, well ballanced cutting machine... I really started to like it... Was it a ported 372? No... But it weren't no 028 wood boss either... It was well balanced and had good power... It cleared chips and noodles like the 7900... It made you think there was no task it couldn't take care of... Now that it has about 20% more ass, I wanna run it!!!
It'll never be the 7901 though... 
That saw was just perfect...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 19, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> OK, I done a speed test & it came back like this
> PING 1159ms
> Download .65mbps
> upload .04mbps
> ...



Holy crapola batman!!! You need to make them vids smaller!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Honestly, when I first grabbed the saw and started running it, I thought it looked stupid, and it couldn't make up its mind how it wanted to be run... It would rev, bog, rev, bog.... But once you got a feel for it, and it broke in, it turned into this really slick, well ballanced cutting machine... I really started to like it... Was it a ported 372? No... But it weren't no 028 wood boss either... It was well balanced and had good power... It cleared chips and noodles like the 7900... It made you think there was no task it couldn't take care of... Now that it has about 20% more ass, I wanna run it!!!
> It'll never be the 7901 though...
> That saw was just perfect...:msp_wink:



Maybee we can make some noise @ the campground this weekend 

Thanks for the complements on the 7901 Stumpkita.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Holy crapola batman!!! You need to make them vids smaller!!!



I would if I knew how:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 19, 2012)

You know? I always see majorpayne lurking about in threads, but we never hear from him...
Why??? He should post up once in a while...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 19, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> OK, I done a speed test & it came back like this
> PING 1159ms
> Download .65mbps
> upload .04mbps
> ...





Hedgerow said:


> Holy crapola batman!!! You need to make them vids smaller!!!



:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:

I have satellite also and anything with MB behind it is no good!


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 19, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> OK, I done a speed test & it came back like this
> PING 1159ms
> Download .65mbps
> upload .04mbps
> ...


Although 77.3mb is a large file your upload speed is the problem. Your download is around 650kbps (so about 12 times faster dial up) but your upload is running around dial-up speed (50kbps). You could download handbrake and reduce the quality of the video, convert it to an AVI and likely get the size greatly reduced for future uploads. It's still going to take a while with those upload speeds. The ping is also bad but expected on satellite. It's not good for videogaming but not going to harm anything for uploading/downloading to youtube. Do you have 3G/4G cellular service in your area that you could get in your house? If so, it's likely faster. I'll see if I can find a decent size .mov from a kodak easy share and see if I can provide you a decent set of options for handbrake if you want.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You know? I always see majorpayne lurking about in threads, but we never hear from him...
> Why??? He should post up once in a while...:msp_wink:



I can't show my ignorance with my mouth shut.


----------



## wendell (Jul 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> Its possible, just need to find a computer/*chainsaw dork*.....that has to be a rare breed?!



Well, we do have Aaron but not sure how he is on computers.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 19, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I have no idea. I'm doin good to be able to figure out the delay timer on the camera so ya'll don't have to see my fat azz waddling over to pick up the saw.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> My camera is a Kodak easy share picture/vid camera. I'll try to figure out what format it records in. It doesn't give any options to change that I know of. When it comes to computers & gadgets you'll have to talk slow & draw big pictures for me to understand, but I'm willing to try & learn if you're patient enough to teach.
> Give me a machine, well, I can figure them out.:msp_thumbup:


Try this link to reduce file size. How to Change File Size With Kodak EasyShare | eHow.com


----------



## specter29 (Jul 20, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Now for comparison here's my 365 special 4 cube entry for tlandrums buildoff. Same B&C , rim size & wood. I think the 562 would have been at the very least competitive.
> [video=youtube_share;edETTwu4yUQ]http://youtu.be/edETTwu4yUQ[/video]



so does this mean you have 2 saws that could win in in Tennessee?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 20, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> Try this link to reduce file size. How to Change File Size With Kodak EasyShare | eHow.com


Thanks, I'll check it out.



specter29 said:


> so does this mean you have 2 saws that could win in in Tennessee?


I don't think the 562 is close enough to call it a winner, but it would have made it's presence know.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 20, 2012)

specter29 said:


> so does this mean you have 2 saws that could win in in Tennessee?



im ready for the rematch ,send them on down


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 20, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> im ready for the rematch ,send them on down



DO some more to the Jred did ya??? A lil birdie told me you might be wanting a rematch. Don't think the 562 is up to it the way it is & the 365 is the same as it was for now. I plan on goin back into the 562 to play with the strato ports. 

Did you run an air filter for the buildoff? You pay the shipping & I'll send you the 365 any time you wanna play with it. I'm planning on goin back into it & trying a few things sometime. I just threw the thing together a couple of days before the buildoff with a cyl I had that was on a friends saw that I bult, so I traded him a 372 top end for it. not bad for a worksaw cyl :msp_ohmy::msp_tongue: I also need to work on that chain, it wasn't what it should have been either. It's just the way I freehand file them for cutting firewood.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 20, 2012)

nope didnt do anything more to it becouse the cylinder was screwed up before the gtg and i had to grind the damage out of it just to be able to use it. the ring locating pin came out of the oem piston,needlees to say it wasnt the numbers id planned on using. i just wanted a saw in the mix. i got ahold of another cylinder and put my numbers back into it and whatya know, its back to the way it was before it blew up.ill be in ky at wiggs gtg with it so just bring yours along with ya and we'll have us a rematch. yes my saw had filter and choke in it for the build. my 562 is also the same as it was at the build off,it just has a few more scratches from workin with it. i just want to see where my saw would have stood if it hadnt of ate a piston before the build.


----------



## jhutton (Jul 21, 2012)

May i be included in the REMATCH, you know just for FUN. Stumpy ,your saws a very good runner...I would try other improvement on another cylinder and another chain. The combo at Terrys GTG ran well. Later JOdy:msp_biggrin:
Not trying to ruin the SB562 thread.....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn fine job on the 562 Stumpy. They are one of my favorite saws to mod.


----------



## garyischofield (Jul 21, 2012)

*much needed*



Mastermind said:


> Damn fine job on the 562 Stumpy. They are one of my favorite saws to mod.


It's nice to see the mix of talents brought to this forum.It makes me want to kick my dog when people get into "my #### is bigger than your ####"pissing matches.These kind of comments make me want to continue involvement in this site.I understand there's always going to be honest disagreements,but the smallness of some people (me included)gets to me sometimes.I think we ought to have a video made of the next gtg with three saw builders in a "The good,the bad,and the ugly" standoff holding their saws.Randy would have to keep those chicken legs covered up.Stumpy with a big old bandelero hanging on him.Terry as ...Van Cleef?Stumpy,nice job man,that saw looks stout.Nice to see you saw builders put a little gas on competitive flame pushing the other guy a little bit.I'd be glad to ship a 361 MM did for me recently to the Kintuckee gtg.Very spicy!:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2012)

Great post Gary.......this site is home to me so I try hard to keep the overall attitude a positive one. The level of cooperation and info sharing started really ramping up around here during the 460 and 066 build offs. Just before the 460 build Brad shared with me and Wiggs something he found out on the 460......if not for his sharing I would never have stood a chance in that build. Then in the 066 build Wiggs spilled the beans on some carb mods he had done.....

I've shared timing numbers and little tricks with everyone here because that's how I learned. These days if you get a saw built by Will, Brad, Jeremy, Terry, Stumpy, Scott, Jasha, etc you will get a strong runner because we all are friends that share our findings. Of course we will at times disagree but even in our disagreement we learn something.

Again Stumpy, that saw looks strong and your work is very clean.....thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Great post Gary.......this site is home to me so I try hard to keep the overall attitude a positive one. The level of cooperation and info sharing started really ramping up around here during the 460 and 066 build offs. Just before the 460 build Brad shared with me and Wiggs something he found out on the 460......if not for his sharing I would never have stood a chance in that build. Then in the 066 build Wiggs spilled the beans on some carb mods he had done.....
> 
> I've shared timing numbers and little tricks with everyone here because that's how I learned. These days if you get a saw built by Will, Brad, Jeremy, Terry, Stumpy, Scott, Jasha, etc you will get a strong runner because we all are friends that share our findings. Of course we will at times disagree but even in our disagreement we learn something.
> 
> Again Stumpy, that saw looks strong and your work is very clean.....thanks for sharing my friend.



I'm proud to call all of you guys my friends!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 21, 2012)

I am not smart enough to put the last three post on this post as guote but this is the reason this site in most instances is a family of like minded ( in most instances) people and the reason the benifit's are so successful. I am Proud to be amember here!!! I am also proud to call all of you freinds even though I have only meet few of you.


----------



## wendell (Jul 21, 2012)

:sick:

Sorry

A little to much :in-love: going on in here.


----------



## garyischofield (Jul 21, 2012)

*no problemo*

Don't worry.There is plenty of hate and discontent elsewhere on AS to meet your needs.


----------



## tsarna (Jul 22, 2012)

mweba said:


> Its possible, just need to find a computer/chainsaw dork.....that has to be a rare breed?!



Hi :biggrin:

Though, you probably want more of an EE/chainsaw dork, really.

Anyone have pictures of the electronics? I'd like to know what micro they're using, for a start.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 22, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> Although 77.3mb is a large file your upload speed is the problem. Your download is around 650kbps (so about 12 times faster dial up) but your upload is running around dial-up speed (50kbps). You could download handbrake and reduce the quality of the video, convert it to an AVI and likely get the size greatly reduced for future uploads. It's still going to take a while with those upload speeds. The ping is also bad but expected on satellite. It's not good for videogaming but not going to harm anything for uploading/downloading to youtube. Do you have 3G/4G cellular service in your area that you could get in your house? If so, it's likely faster. I'll see if I can find a decent size .mov from a kodak easy share and see if I can provide you a decent set of options for handbrake if you want.



Upload could be due to a number of things if equipment related. The BUC at the LNB (bit out front of the sat dish) is the larger of the two boxes (responsible for upload), may need a cross pol adjustment, faulty, faulty cabling, fittings, modem, even a poor/loose fitting at the wall plate/modem etc.

Notify the service provider of the readings.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 22, 2012)

Excellent work Stump. It's been a pleasure reading this thread start to finish.
The comradery between the top saw-builders on this site is nice to see.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2012)

Where's that barfing smiley??? 
I got a sunburn... 
Just sayin...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> nope didnt do anything more to it becouse the cylinder was screwed up before the gtg and i had to grind the damage out of it just to be able to use it. the ring locating pin came out of the oem piston,needlees to say it wasnt the numbers id planned on using. i just wanted a saw in the mix. i got ahold of another cylinder and put my numbers back into it and whatya know, its back to the way it was before it blew up.ill be in ky at wiggs gtg with it so just bring yours along with ya and we'll have us a rematch. yes my saw had filter and choke in it for the build. my 562 is also the same as it was at the build off,it just has a few more scratches from workin with it. i just want to see where my saw would have stood if it hadnt of ate a piston before the build.



I'd love to rum em again buddy. one round don't really prove a whole lot. The only thing I'd like to see different is run them both with the same chain for a direct comparison of the powerheads. Not sure if I'll make it to Wigg's this go round, don't remember when it is. I'll say this Terry, I don't have much of a competitive streak in me, but you bring it out. I like it, makes me push harder. The same goes for the rest of the saw hacks on here. the competitiveness we have is good, it eventually brings out the best in all of us "woodticks" 



jhutton said:


> May i be included in the REMATCH, you know just for FUN. Stumpy ,your saws a very good runner...I would try other improvement on another cylinder and another chain. The combo at Terrys GTG ran well. Later JOdy:msp_biggrin:
> Not trying to ruin the SB562 thread.....


You bet Jody, brig it on!! I really regret not making it to Terry's & haveing the opportunity to visit with fellers like you & yer brother. Matt (Hedgrow) has passed along all of your complements on my saw & I would like to say thanks. 
I have another 48mm cyl I might play with since nobody really wants them anyways. I touched that chain up & use it for playin around. I got alot to learn on them chains.



Mastermind said:


> Damn fine job on the 562 Stumpy. They are one of my favorite saws to mod.



THanks Buddy. Glad you liked it. They do grow on ya don't they. 



 wendell  said:


> Sorry
> 
> A little to much :in-love: going on in here.



Let's just all get in a big pile & start lovin on each other. You know you want in on it.



Hedgerow said:


> Where's that barfing smiley???
> I got a sunburn...
> Just sayin...



PU$$Y:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 6, 2012)

Had a slight issue with the recoil on the 562 on Saturday when Hedgerow came over to play. I forgot to use the decomp.

It's kinda hard to see in the pic but the spindle tat the pulley mounts on is almost broke off of the housing. It also broke one of the posts off on the pawl on the flywheel.






the pawl on the left, got bent down a lil bit too.





I called the dealer & I should have one by WED and it is covered under warrant.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 6, 2012)

So theyre not gorilla proof?? Better not let hedgerow use it then!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> So theyre not gorilla proof?? Better not let hedgerow use it then!



Whaaatttt????
:waaaht:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> So theyre not gorilla proof?? Better not let hedgerow use it then!



I'm just glad it happened after Hedge got to run it with the 15" bar in some pine. We were about to out it up against the bigger saws with the 28" when it broke. To see the results of the times we got with the rest of the saws go to my 576 thread. I 'll post the times there.:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

I decided to go back into this saw yesterday. I left some on the table in a couple of areas. The piston was profiled to get the strato ports back in time & to improve flow.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

I also unshrouded the lower transfers some more to improve flow. Also done some more blending on the runners.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

I also went a bit wider on the exhaust port.

Before





After






Now I just gotta wait till tomorrow for the recoil assy to come in so I can see if I ruined it by doing more.:msp_confused:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 7, 2012)

come on stumpy start it with ya fingers


----------



## wendell (Aug 7, 2012)

deye223 said:


> come on stumpy start it with ya fingers



I thought that is what Hedgerow is for.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I thought that is what Hedgerow is for.



It's hard on the fingernails when it catches...:msp_angry:


----------



## wendell (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's hard on the fingernails when it catches...:msp_angry:



I thought that is what Levi is for. :msp_wink:


----------



## Gushh (Jan 5, 2013)

mweba said:


> Its possible, just need to find a computer/chainsaw dork.....that has to be a rare breed?!



Reporting for duty sir!, send in the files and some saws!  -- OK we can start with the files alone for now...


----------



## F.W.P.T (Jan 5, 2013)

*Updates?*

How'd the 562xp run after "goin back in"? Did I miss something? Thought there was more to come on this build? Nice work btw!


----------

